# Housing between Acacia Ridge and Gold Coast.



## scott_whitehouse123 (May 25, 2011)

Hi im looking for somewhere to live between Acacia Ridge and Gold Coast, Does any1 have any suggestions and rough prices guidlines? 

I would like to live in a lively area close to nightlife also!


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*places in Australia*

hello,

If you tell us what is exactly you are looking to do either you want to buy the house or you want to take the room on a rent. Because buying a house in acacia ridge will cost you. Medium size houses here goes in the range of $250k - &350k. That price increases as you move towards the gold coast.
So clear first do you want to take a room on a rent or you want to buy a property.


----------



## scott_whitehouse123 (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for ur reply! I will be looking to rent for 12 month and then buy after that! 

Also do you how much you can lend for mortgages based on ur salary in Oz?


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

how much do you want to spend per week?

i would suggest helensvale is a good area. look on the rental section of Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving Sydney*



scott_whitehouse123 said:


> Thank you for ur reply! I will be looking to rent for 12 month and then buy after that!
> 
> Also do you how much you can lend for mortgages based on ur salary in Oz?


Hi Scott,

Now you are saying that you want to take a room on rent first and then you think of buying the house.

Well if that is what you want then i think you want to go rock bottom, the St Marys area has units from about $130,000 (to buy) and houses from about $200,000.

To rent rents for flats start at $120 and houses about $150. The disance from city is about 40 minutes by train.

Three bedroom place would cost you about $450.

If you have any query about how to move your stuff then you can cantact http://www.aussiemanremovals.com.au


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

St Marys is about 900km from the gold coast jeremyh..... probably not a good area for him to live in


----------

